# Any old school members still around?!



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

Just like the title states... I got a little nostalgic today and typed in my user name and was reading through some of the old threads... 

I can't believe the last time I signed in was in 2008... I am now older, wiser (I think) and married with kids...

I'm curious to see if any of the older members such as Watson, Coco, Eyesack are still around! 

Admin, my apologies. If this isn't posted in the right place please move it!


----------



## DNE/DIE (Feb 28, 2018)

cdmorenot said:


> Just like the title states... I got a little nostalgic today and typed in my user name and was reading through some of the old threads...
> 
> I can't believe the last time I signed in was in 2008... I am now older, wiser (I think) and married with kids...
> 
> ...


no one but us owls


----------



## steveX (Dec 20, 2019)

😳


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

cdmorenot said:


> Just like the title states... I got a little nostalgic today and typed in my user name and was reading through some of the old threads...
> 
> I can't believe the last time I signed in was in 2008... I am now older, wiser (I think) and married with kids...
> 
> ...


I moved your thread to the right place.

How far back do you want to go for old schoolers. I joined in 2004.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Rogoman's got me beat! I jumped-in at 2006! Hard to believe it's been 15-years!


----------

